# Lights for Go Kart



## tomdooley62 (Jan 9, 2007)

I realize that I could use any type of bike light to mount to roll cage on kart but i ran across a great deal of a 12 volt rechargeable battery along with recharger that was intended for use in a "Rock Crawler" rc vehichle. Picked it up for around $1.50 after Christmas. I hooked it up to a 55 watt driving light and got around 30 to 45 minute runtime. Just wondering if I found some driving lights with 35 watt or lower wattage bulbs would my runtime increase I am assuming it would. I would probably just use one light to extend run time and then when the kart is not in use I would use a solar panel charger to trickle charge it. If this is posted in wrong area I apologize.

I did a search on bike lights but none suited what I was looking for.Unfortunately the go kart does not have electric start so thats the reason I am using the aux battery.


----------



## yellow (Jan 9, 2007)

> a 12 volt rechargeable battery
> hooked it up to a 55 watt driving light and got around 30 to 45 minute runtime.
> would use a *solar panel *charger to trickle charge it


hmm?
You dont need a light to actually see something in the night?
Just get a 12 V halogen bulb like OSRAM DECOSTAR IRC (bi-pin cold light with reflector) in the wattage that suits Your runtime needs. Mabye this is sufficient.
at least its cheap an small.

it this is a real competition cart (the ones I would consider competition), I dont think anything under a car headlight will give enough light for racing in the night.


----------

